# Chattooga county



## superman1275

just figured i would start a thread for this year. anybody got any gooduns growing? heres a few i have...


----------



## superman1275

anybody else ready???? this gets my blood pumping...


----------



## CBASS

Nice bucks hopefully you will be posting a pic of yourself behind one of em soon.


----------



## RustyJeep

That smaller 10 point looks really young...maybe 2 1/2.  That bigger one would be a shooter in my book.  It would still be hard to hold off on the small 10 on a 20 degree morning after I had been sitting in the woods for 5 hours.  Good luck with them.  I wish I had bucks like that on my place.


----------



## superman1275

not that far from ya man


----------



## Torre87

Where is Chattooga is this? I have about 100 acres I hunt up there.


----------



## superman1275

trion


----------



## Torre87

I am about 40mins south of you. Every time I rode over there I have to make the drive up to Jim's Family Restaurant in Summerville.


----------



## superman1275

lol yeah jim's restraunt i good, u hunt a club or lease? or private land?


----------



## mformica

Those are great looking deer.  

Trion is great.  Is that restaurant in the old building next to the football field still there?

In laws have a place off 27, south side of LaFayette.  They've got 15 acres, but I've never seen anything but smallish does and a fox on their property.  Would love to find places to hunt when visiting.  

Usually there over Thanksgiving and Christmas week (spent 4 days in the snow this last Christmas and never saw a deer)


----------



## superman1275

mformica said:


> Those are great looking deer.
> 
> Trion is great.  Is that restaurant in the old building next to the football field still there?
> 
> In laws have a place off 27, south side of LaFayette.  They've got 15 acres, but I've never seen anything but smallish does and a fox on their property.  Would love to find places to hunt when visiting.
> 
> Usually there over Thanksgiving and Christmas week (spent 4 days in the snow this last Christmas and never saw a deer)



yeah its called the tavern and its still open, who are your in-laws if u dont mind me asking i probably know them (its a small town lol)


----------



## Huntfish53

I'm in a club in Chattooga County..... My first year and I don't really know much about it... We do have a hog on camera though.... No bucks to speak of, Silver Hill Rd area.


----------



## mformica

> No bucks to speak of, Silver Hill Rd area.



Is that just north of Rome??
Came down for the Rodeo they had going on over near there last month.  We saw a pretty sizeable bachelor group grazing on Texas Valley Rd (I think that's what its called)


----------



## superman1275

mformica said:


> Is that just north of Rome??
> Came down for the Rodeo they had going on over near there last month.  We saw a pretty sizeable bachelor group grazing on Texas Valley Rd (I think that's what its called)



if you drive down close to rocky mountain pfa on texas valley rd in the evening you will see tons of deer....just drive slow


----------



## superman1275

Huntfish53 said:


> I'm in a club in Chattooga County..... My first year and I don't really know much about it... We do have a hog on camera though.... No bucks to speak of, Silver Hill Rd area.



is is silver hill hunting club?


----------



## Huntfish53

superman1275 said:


> is is silver hill hunting club?



No.... To be honest I don't know what its called


----------



## superman1275

Huntfish53 said:


> No.... To be honest I don't know what its called



well...lol i was gonna join that club last year but my wallet decided differently


----------



## Torre87

Private Land. My girlfriends family owns 100 acres over there with a small cabin on it.


----------



## superman1275

anybody else getting any trail cam pics?


----------



## superman1275

here is a few recent pics, but missed a whole weeks worth of pics because my batteries died but i still got some gooduns...c'mon september!


----------



## andlan17

Those are some nice chattooga county bucks jessie


----------



## superman1275

few from the past few weeks


----------



## Huntfish53

Saw 3 horned trees this weekend on our lease.... earliest I've seen 'em....


----------



## superman1275

anybody ready for this weekend?


----------



## andlan17

anybody have any luck this weekend? I saw 1 deer all weekend and it was just runnin thru my area for some reason. i guess it was the full moon that shut em down. full moons and wind are good for nothing


----------



## superman1275

hunted pigeon wma opening wknd seen deer every time i was in a tree seen 3 good bucks and a bunch of does but never got a shot gonna be in a tree in the morning hoping to sling an arrow


----------



## Depthfinder

Your county has one less doe as of last night.  My buddy arrowed one.


----------



## superman1275

shot a nice 8 pointer last sunday morning and never found it hit high shoulder and think i hit the opposite side leg didnt get a pass thru but broke off 12 inches of arrow in him, trailed him for 4 hours and quit bleeding i needed a dog


----------



## superman1275

does anybody hunt in chattooga county????????


----------



## yelper43

I do on national forest land during gun season but I let alot of deer walk.


----------



## barehand198

I do, a small bow only club in summerville, private land in lyrely, silver hill rd and some bow only public land. My wife and I only bow hunt all season so I try to keep a few options. Just found this thread but I'll try to post some pics later when I get home.


----------



## superman1275

barehand198 said:


> I do, a small bow only club in summerville, private land in lyrely, silver hill rd and some bow only public land. My wife and I only bow hunt all season so I try to keep a few options. Just found this thread but I'll try to post some pics later when I get home.



where is your bow only club at?


----------



## barehand198

Bow garage


----------



## superman1275

i have a couple of buddies who hunt there


----------



## bullardsls1

hunted hard after a few nice 8s i had on trail cam but the deer never showed . got the call that i was gonna start a new job working 7 12s  so i arrowed a doe and hit the road good luck with those bucks keep us posted


----------



## rutman

I shot an absolute giant this morning but I can't post pics with my iPhone.


----------



## superman1275

rutman said:


> I shot an absolute giant this morning but I can't post pics with my iPhone.



let see some pics!


----------



## rutman

Does anybody know how to post pics here from a iphone. I posted a video on YouTube. Do a search for "big chattooga co buck". It should pop up.


----------



## ssw

*buck*

Congratulations


----------



## pirate1028

Very nice deer! Congrats.


----------



## rutman

Thanks guys. I was in the stand about 15 minutes when a doe came out if a pine thicket. I could hear him grunting for her in the pines. I have had cameras running off and on for 6 months and had never seen him before.


----------



## superman1275

rutman said:


> Thanks guys. I was in the stand about 15 minutes when a doe came out if a pine thicket. I could hear him grunting for her in the pines. I have had cameras running off and on for 6 months and had never seen him before.



when did u kill that? his hocks look awful black already, and chasing this early? where did you kill it?


----------



## rutman

Chattooga County. Lol

If I told you........................


----------



## superman1275

just wanted to know a general vicinty not the tree you sat in.....lol when did u kill it? was he chasing?


----------



## rutman

superman1275 said:


> just wanted to know a general vicinty not the tree you sat in.....lol when did u kill it? was he chasing?



He was killed in the Subligna area. He was pretty hot on a doe but she didn't want any part. I got in the stand @ 7:27 and @ 7:45 she came out of the pine thicket with her tail tucked between her legs like something wasn't right. I could hear him gunting in the pines. At 7:47 he showed up on the logging road at 50 yards. All I could see was his right side and thought he was a big mature 6. I was suprised to see all the mass at the base. No ground shrinkage.


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Real nice rack. Congratulations


----------



## superman1275

rutman said:


> He was killed in the Subligna area. He was pretty hot on a doe but she didn't want any part. I got in the stand @ 7:27 and @ 7:45 she came out of the pine thicket with her tail tucked between her legs like something wasn't right. I could hear him gunting in the pines. At 7:47 he showed up on the logging road at 50 yards. All I could see was his right side and thought he was a big mature 6. I was suprised to see all the mass at the base. No ground shrinkage.



cool man congrats its just odd to see that kind of activity this early....by the way are you related to a teacher from trion?


----------



## rutman

33 degrees for opening morning Saturday! That is the coldest I've ever seen for an opening day. Should have some good movement early.


----------



## Joe r

andlan17 said:


> anybody have any luck this weekend? I saw 1 deer all weekend and it was just runnin thru my area for some reason. i guess it was the full moon that shut em down. full moons and wind are good for nothing


you got that rite!


----------



## cathooker

rutman said:


> 33 degrees for opening morning Saturday! That is the coldest I've ever seen for an opening day. Should have some good movement early.



Back when I was a kid, CHattoga county did not have a deer season so we went to the NE Ga mountains near Blairsville. I remember one opening morning that the temp. was 18 degrees. I was back standing by the fire about an hour after daylight...lol. 

I saw nine does this opening morning. Picked out the biggest one and popped her. Good eatin!


----------



## superman1275

should be a good morning if i dont get blown out of the tree


----------



## rutman

This morning was a dud. I'm going back in an hour, the wind should lay down right before dark. They should be on the move.

I heard very few shots this morning.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

ttt


----------



## superman1275

any luck?


----------



## rutman

Been slow for me. If I don't see any Friday and Saturday they're all dead.

They should be wide open this weekend with temps in the 20's.


----------



## andlan17

Anybody having any luck?


----------



## superman1275

rut is on need to be in the woods round my neck of the woods


----------



## twheat

*deer*

Rut is on.. he was chasing a doe 50 yards from stand.


----------



## rutman

Anybody see the giant shot across from GA Forestry Comm.?


----------



## Bushhog Bob

Where is the Ga. Forestry Comm. at


----------



## rutman

On hwy 27 just south of summerville


----------



## yelper43

I heard rumors that it was green scored at 155'. But I haven't seen any pictures of it.


----------



## rutman

yelper43 said:


> I heard rumors that it was green scored at 155'. But I haven't seen any pictures of it.



No doubt. I got pics but can't post em. 11 point giant for around here.


----------



## Matthew Cabe

seen pics but i know they dont do justice


----------



## superman1275

this one?


----------



## rutman

Yep, Congrats to the hunter. I think I know that guy.


----------



## superman1275

yup he is my cousin


----------



## superman1275

my dad killed this nice 4 pointer this weekend


----------



## superman1275

anybody had any luck?


----------



## rutman

Nothing. Should be good Saturday after the rain.


----------



## andlan17

I killed a good 7 pt this morning on lookout. They ruttin on the mountain.


----------



## superman1275

andlan17 said:


> I killed a good 7 pt this morning on lookout. They ruttin on the mountain.



Let's see some pics drew


----------



## superman1275

Got a doe Friday morning and seen a giant chasing Saturday but couldn't get em to stop


----------



## cathooker

Got this one on Lookout just across the Alabama line....they been rutting like crazy up there the past two weeks. 






[/IMG]


----------



## superman1275

seen 18 this morning all does but 3 of them and they were chasing hard


----------



## rutman

I ain't seen 18 all season!


----------



## superman1275

seen 33 deer in the last 3 days of the year and decided to take a doe the last day


----------

